# SPS releasing eggs



## gtareef

This is the first time I have seen it live in action.


----------



## TBemba

Pretty cool. Congratulations on creating a environment that makes corals want to propagate.


----------



## mmatt

Damn. That right there is some hardcore shit. Pretty cool. I didn't even realize they did that. So what would be the next step if they float to the top like that. That's hectic.


----------



## joffems

That is amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Way cool bud!


----------



## fesso clown

Amazing Balls!

Congrats Daddy!


----------



## Taipan

*Awesome!*










Amazing. Rumour has it he has the same effect on women.....


----------



## mmatt

Taipan said:


> Amazing. Rumour has it he has the same effect on women.....


Bahaha!!! Funny


----------



## tom g

*wow*

happy new year thang...

wow is that how sps spread , holly crap man that's frigging awesome


----------



## gtareef

TBemba said:


> Pretty cool. Congratulations on creating a environment that makes corals want to propagate.


Thank you! I was lucky to be there at the right time. I'm sure this has happened to others while they were sleeping or working.



mmatt said:


> Damn. That right there is some hardcore shit. Pretty cool. I didn't even realize they did that. So what would be the next step if they float to the top like that. That's hectic.


So far my system is ok. Luckily, it was only one coral. I would be in trouble if all of them spawned at the same time,.



joffems said:


> That is amazing. Thanks for sharing.





Mikeylikes said:


> Way cool bud!


Thanks guys!



fesso clown said:


> Amazing Balls!
> 
> Congrats Daddy!


LOL.



Taipan said:


> Amazing. Rumour has it he has the same effect on women.....


LOL. no comment.



tom g said:


> happy new year thang...
> 
> wow is that how sps spread , holly crap man that's frigging awesome


Thanks Tom.

Happy new year to you and everyone here. I wouldn't mind seeing this coral spread. I got this from RR and it looked very similar to Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## gtareef

picture of the eggs


----------



## Kooka

Incredible! I wonder if the spawning will be successful? I've only seen pocillopora spawn and actually grow successfully in a reeftank.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Don't know what you type of reef "viagra" you feed your acroporas but that's pretty cool!!

I've had the same experience but with Golden Torch spawning babies all over one of my two rockscapes. They're about an inch tall now and with two different colour variations


----------



## gtareef

Kooka said:


> Incredible! I wonder if the spawning will be successful? I've only seen pocillopora spawn and actually grow successfully in a reeftank.


I'm not sure, I guess we will have to wait and see.



Sea MunnKey said:


> Don't know what you type of reef "viagra" you feed your acroporas but that's pretty cool!!
> 
> I've had the same experience but with Golden Torch spawning babies all over one of my two rockscapes. They're about an inch tall now and with two different colour variations


If I see babies then I will call it Cialispora.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

gtareef said:


> If I see babies then I will call it Cialispora.


Too bad I didn't witness any spawning ... Cialispora ... that's a freakin' good one!!! 

Thang ... you've watching way too much reef porn ... lol


----------



## Rookie2013

Super cool man amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

Wow rare capture, very cool


----------



## mmatt

Sea MunnKey said:


> Don't know what you type of reef "viagra" you feed your acroporas but that's pretty cool!!
> 
> I've had the same experience but with Golden Torch spawning babies all over one of my two rockscapes. They're about an inch tall now and with two different colour variations


I wish!!! One of my fav coral


----------



## darcyr

I was just reading an article in New Scientist about the first researcher to get all the acros in his tank to release eggs and sperms at once. It usually only happens once a year and he had to mimic summer water temps in indonesia and moon cycles.

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...to-get-reluctant-corals-in-the-mood-for-love/


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Also noticed that I have a few tiniest Nassarius snails crawling on the glass ... pretty cool. But nothing like acro spawning


----------



## Acrylic

That's nuts! Nice capture, thx for the video!


----------



## gtareef

darcyr said:


> I was just reading an article in New Scientist about the first researcher to get all the acros in his tank to release eggs and sperms at once. It usually only happens once a year and he had to mimic summer water temps in indonesia and moon cycles.
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...to-get-reluctant-corals-in-the-mood-for-love/


I guess I was lucky because I didn't do anything special.


----------



## Patwa

this popped up in my Facebook feed a while ago and thought it was from your tank....you're Facebook famous  ...congrats! you're doing something exceptionally right with your tank. keep it up!

z


----------



## Yellowtang

Thang thanks for sharing that video with us, that was an incredible event to capture and share.


----------



## gtareef

Patwa said:


> this popped up in my Facebook feed a while ago and thought it was from your tank....you're Facebook famous  ...congrats! you're doing something exceptionally right with your tank. keep it up!
> 
> z


Thanks Zach! Facebook famous 



Yellowtang said:


> Thang thanks for sharing that video with us, that was an incredible event to capture and share.


Thanks Terry. I was pretty excited to see that


----------



## Letigrama

super cool!


----------



## duckhams

No way! That's awesome man! Thanks for sharing! What an achievement.


----------



## explor3r

Holy smokes that is just amazing to see and have it happening, Im sure thats giving to the excellent conditions in your tank amazing reef as well 
Thanks for sharing my friend


----------



## gtareef

duckhams said:


> No way! That's awesome man! Thanks for sharing! What an achievement.


Thank you! Pure luck lol



explor3r said:


> Holy smokes that is just amazing to see and have it happening, Im sure thats giving to the excellent conditions in your tank amazing reef as well
> Thanks for sharing my friend


Thank you my friend. I'm so happy to see your baby twins today. They're so adorable


----------



## explor3r

gtareef said:


> Thank you! Pure luck lol
> 
> Thank you my friend. I'm so happy to see your baby twins today. They're so adorable


Thanks for coming it was great to see you!!! 
Babies still smiling


----------

